# Ferret or cat treats for extra protein?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I was looking around at work out of curiosity and found some ferret and cat treats with good levels of proteins and fats. The boiled eggs I've been giving her are hit and miss. I'm really good at messing them up lol and we don't often have meat around the house I can give her. I figured the treats would be an easy way to give her what she needs. Plus they are organic and I like that much better than the none natural meat and eggs. 



The cat treats are 14.50% protein and 13.00% fat. Or one with 80% protein and 5.0% fat. the ferret treats are 18% protein and 12.0% fat. If those sound okay, which would be best? And how much each day? if they aren't okay I'll just have to splurge and get her some organic chicken or meal worms tomorrow.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You can always scramble her eggs up - no real way to mess tht up (coming from a bad cook!). It might be cheaper though to just get a can of cat food or tuna. My pregnant mama loved salmon cat food. I gave her a spoonful a day so for less than a dollar, I had protein for a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a good idea. I'm not too bad at scrambling them. I thought about the cat food but it really smells so awful haha but I have enough of it around the house. I'll have to get some that's natural though. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## melcab (Jan 29, 2014)

what about canned mackerel or sardines?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't heard anything about giving fish. They are pretty low fat though so I have to wonder about that being sufficient. Maybe its enough, not too sure. I also worry about water pollutants, part of the reason I don't eat fish myself. Its hard to know how much mercury is present.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

The fish oil is a very good source of fat, I'm sure your rat will love to lick it all up too! I understand what you're saying about mercury, but I love fish too much to give it up! 

You can buy very small bags of dry cat and food. I suggest going for a high-quality brand if you decide to go the cat/dog food or treats route. Most cheap grocery store brands have lots of chemical additives that are no good.
Purina One Beyond sells "trial" size 1lb bags for like $3 at walmart and it's healthier than treats. There's also a brand called "evolve" at walmart I used to feed my cat before I moved to grain-free, I think it's $4 for 3lb.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard the oil is healthy, I just worry about the flesh itself. Its just me being paranoid is all. Plus my stomach does not react well to seafood in general so I kind of have a bias against it lol but I also have a boyfriend who will do anything for sea food. Go figure lol 




ill take a look at the trial sizes. I was going for Blue or another organic type treat bag, just the tiny ones. Until my brain finally worried and I realized one treat that has 18% protein does not equal 18% of her daily diet lol I blame being tired at work for that lapse in thought. So I went out and decided on a container of meal worms instead. They are already dead but in a container that they won't rot in if not refrigerated and are not dehydrated. I got about 100 for $4 as opposed to 50 for the same price and knowing half would probably die before I fed them. So she will be getting about 5-6 or so a day for now on. She loves them, pretty gross but I've watched her eat live ones and that's even grosser haha 





Im almost positive she is preggers by now. She's heavier to hold, a lot calmer and has even started grooming me, which she never did before, she has always nested but its becoming worse now. She always tore up paper towel when I put it in the cage but now she's doing it outside the cage as well. She's too far away from birth to be building a nest for babies but its almost like she's stocking up. She also eats and drinks way more than usual and while I know her weight can fluctuate a lot each day, I've been weighing her at the same time each night every couple of days. She's up some 20 grams in the last week. She also now hates the boys (used to love them but now huffs and kicks them through the bars) and I haven't seen her in heat since the incident. I never used to check till I got the boys and quickly learned when she was without looking at her junk. Valencia still goes into heat so atleast I'm only looking at one pregnancy. Won't know for sure the 13th but I'm buckling down now and getting things ready because my gut just tells me she is.


----------

